# Testing before surgery ?



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

What kind of testing can I expect by the surgeon before my actual surgery ? Blood work, Scans, etc ?? When will I stop the Tapazole ?

Other than all the original testing etc before my diagnosis in 2006, I've only had lots of thyroid labs and of course a good check every time I went to my Endo.

Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had all my thyroid relayed testing done before I saw the surgeon. When I actually got in to see him, he did not require any pre-op testing. I was young (36) and had no underlying health issues, so I was good to go.

I did not have Graves and know my friend who did have and had surgery a month after me struggled to get some cardiac issues under control first, but I'm not familiar with the specifics.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I took the ATD & beta blocker right up until the day of the surgery. The TSH didn't go down before surgery but my heart rate did a bit. The heart rate was the big factor in scheduling the surgery. Good luck to you!


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

I had to go in for blood tests and a pregnancy test about a week before surgery, and then they gave me another pregnancy test the morning of my surgery before I changed into my gown. That's all  Easy-peasy  I already had ultrasound images from when I got my diagnosis so no additional scans were needed.

Can't answer your meds question though.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My surgeon didn't require any testing other than a routine blood test a couple of days before my surgery, when I went through pre-admission to the hospital. He, I suppose, had access to my last tests with the endocrinologist but they were actually at least a month old before I had surgery.

My endocrinologist had had me see my cardiologist to be sure my heart was O.K. but that was very routine.


----------

